# Wapping Road First School - Bradford - August 2015



## degenerate (Aug 16, 2015)

Wapping Road School opened in 1877 and closed in 2000. It's a Grade II listed building so is obviously in quite a state. In 1887 the head saw several children keel over and faint during morning assembly. He sent out for bread, jam and tea and paid for it from his own pocket. It was also one of the first schools in Britain to have its own swimming pool.

Sphinx Commercial Ltd said it had bought the building from Bradford Council in 2006 with a view to transforming the building into around 20 apartments. A council spokesman said Sphinx was under no obligation to keep the swimming pool despite the building’s listed status.

The school has been set on fire, vandalised - basically had the life smashed out of it, its now used by drug users, theres enough used needles laying about to fill a skip! Visited with Merkal Jackson and non-member Magicman.





























The smaller of the needle piles by the pool!




































And if you would like to watch some video I shot you can do so here: 


Thanks for looking


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 16, 2015)

Some fab decay going on here


----------



## HughieD (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow...that's pretty far gone. But fascinating in its decay.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2015)

Crikey what a mess but you've got some ace shots and a great video.


----------



## smiler (Aug 17, 2015)

I've only come across couple of shooting gallery's here in Cornwall, that doesn't mean we haven't got em unfortunately. Well researched and good pics, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow, I love that level of decay! 
Excellent set of photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## degenerate (Aug 18, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Crikey what a mess but you've got some ace shots and a great video.



Thanks, I've been starting to take a lot more video when I'm out now so if anyone's interested they can have their own walk through of a fashion.


----------



## degenerate (Aug 18, 2015)

smiler said:


> I've only come across couple of shooting gallery's here in Cornwall, that doesn't mean we haven't got em unfortunately. Well researched and good pics, Thanks



It turns out nearly everywhere I've been to in Bradford are just covered in them, you have to keep your eyes peeled at all times in these places!


----------



## degenerate (Aug 18, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, I love that level of decay!
> Excellent set of photos, thanks for sharing!



Thanks, sharps aside it was nice to look at nature taking it back.


----------

